# My New Toy (Tool)



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The ATF finally sent me my long awaited stamp, and My Precious is finally home.

Here I am, enjoying my .308 Savage model 10 with no hearing protection. It is wonderful. Thanks to John Killebrew at KDM Cans


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Your new name is Dead-Eye Denton! 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Your new name is Dead-Eye Denton!
> 
> Congrats!!!!


The ATF was apologetic for the time it took for me to get the stamp. I understand. I hate paperwork, too.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

It’s really odd to put a face to the voice. 
I loved the ding after each shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool Beans


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Ahhh the less audible sound of love... Merica....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Denton

That is fantastic.

But the fact that anyone has to pay a "bribe" and ask permission for a suppressor is tyranny. Pure and simple.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Cant wait for my can to get out jail. COngrats.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What a scam the ATF is perpetrating. Congrates Denton.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> @Denton
> 
> That is fantastic.
> 
> But the fact that anyone has to pay a "bribe" and ask permission for a suppressor is tyranny. Pure and simple.


Thats because you decided to be a law abiding citizen. But if you think about it, we are abiding by a bad unconstitutional law. This is a form of government bullying. I'm sure they know that the NFA is unconstitutional, however they still enforce it. It boils down to, there is one of you, and many of us (government) and we will take you out and take everything you have. 
I can't wait to see the ATF in the history book to be read as a bad memory.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You don't miss your target much, do you? Remind me not to go zombie in Georgia.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This communist state will not allow them.

Up until 17 years ago, even the police could not have them including federal agents working in the state.

A change in the law was rushed through giving law enforcement an exception.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice shooting @Denton! Ding Ding Ding:vs_karate:


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

wow, sounds like a 22LR


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> It's really odd to put a face to the voice.
> I loved the ding after each shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


You see why we do podcast and not video, right?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> You don't miss your target much, do you? Remind me not to go zombie in Georgia.


Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't recall seeing the target... specifically how big the target was. 

Congrats. Collecting stamps can be addictive. I especially like suppressors used with a SBR, so that is two stamps per gun.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't recall seeing the target... specifically how big the target was.
> 
> Congrats. Collecting stamps can be addictive. I especially like suppressors used with a SBR, so that is two stamps per gun.


300 yards:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> You don't miss your target much, do you? Remind me not to go zombie in Georgia.


Never mind Georgia, I'm in Southeast Alabama. Or, as I like to call it, East LA.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> 300 yards:


I could tell by the delay it was far out. Damn fine shooting!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> I could tell by the delay it was far out. Damn fine shooting!


Well, thanks, but I have to say that I screwed up.
That it was round, sort of like Kim Jung Un, I decided to take a head shot at the gong. In doing so, I shot the bolt that held the gong on the bar. :sad2:

A little bit later, I beat the 200 yard gong off the weld. :vs_mad:

Poor John; I caused him extra work, as if he has that kind of time.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I love south Alabama. Really enjoyed a tour of Fort Rucker & all the helicopters & we used to fish out of Bayou La Batre. Went after speckled trout in the Chandeleur Islands in small two man boats but spent the nights on a larger boat in Mobile Bay..


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun. I'm a bit jealous right now. What scope and suppressor do you use?

I'm interested in getting one for my Browning 30.06 A bolt. Just need to wait till next tax season.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. I'm a bit jealous right now. What scope and suppressor do you use?
> 
> I'm interested in getting one for my Browning 30.06 A bolt. Just need to wait till next tax season.


The can is a KDM Can .30 cal can.

The scope is a Konus Pro scope. Not a top shelf scope, but I've had it for many years and haven't felt the need to upgrade. Little chance of making 1,000 yard shots in these parts.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> The can is a KDM Can .30 cal can.
> 
> The scope is a Konus Pro scope. Not a top shelf scope, but I've had it for many years and haven't felt the need to upgrade. Little chance of making 1,000 yard shots in these parts.


Since .308 is close to 30.06 do you think the .30 cal can would work on it? On that site they only have a couple versions.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Since .308 is close to 30.06 do you think the .30 cal can would work on it? On that site they only have a couple versions.


Yes. It'll work. 
When I get home from work tonight I'll tell you why this can is better than a AAC can.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

200 yds is nice, I could tell you were shooting some distance by the delay in the ping. I love shooting with a can and no muffs.

For those of you wondering, a .30 can will work with any caliber .30 or lower although it works best with .30 caliber, especially with heavy subsonic ammo. .308, 30/06, 30/30, 300 blk. ect. (assumes barrel is threaded for that size can).

Full powered shells (hypersonic) are quiet enough to shoot without muffs, subsonic rounds through a well worn can sound like a 12 ga pneumatic nailer. Shooting subsonic rounds through a semi-automatic requires a bit of tinkering with the recoil spring to cycle reliably.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, . . . nobody else owns up to it, . . . I will:

I'm jealous, . . . think you should come up and share a while, . . . so I can get over my jealousy.

I'll let you shoot my Ruger 10-22.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> Never mind Georgia, I'm in Southeast Alabama. Or, as I like to call it, East LA.


All this time I thought you were a Georgia Peach, now it turns out you're just an Alabama Cracker. Hey, don't point that thing at me!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent.. Glad you have one and great fun shooting!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Since .308 is close to 30.06 do you think the .30 cal can would work on it? On that site they only have a couple versions.


Sorry I didn't get back to you, last night. Here I am, now!

Yes, the 30.06 is a 30 cal. The can will work with it.

John (of KDM Cans) and a friend were shooting, one day. His friend was using an AAC suppressor on a new Ruger rifle. After a few wildly flying rounds, they inspected the rifle and the can to find that the factory threading was not at all concentric, which caused the rounds to strike and badly damage the suppressor.
For testing and comparison purposes, John put one of his cans on the rifle and fired off a few rounds. There were baffle strikes, of course, but his product was still operational due to the better construction.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you, last night. Here I am, now!
> 
> Yes, the 30.06 is a 30 cal. The can will work with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time and the information.

I read up a little on suppressors and it looks like you have to be careful to choose one that can handle the pressure of the bullet exiting the barrel. I need to read more so my investment is proper.

Thanks again Denton.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice ding. Didnt look like it kicked much. Who is the distinguished seasoned citizen looking guy?


----------

